# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga pushimet e verës në Shqipëri...!

## shkodrane82

Po filloj me disa foto te Shkodres pasi e meriton me kene ne krye te temes.. :buzeqeshje: 

Hyrja ne qytet.

----------


## FLORIRI

III sa me ka marr malli per shkodren   :buzeqeshje: 

vazhdo vazhdo se do jete albumi ma i bukur

ma i bukur se i kuqes biles  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shkodrane82

Hyrja e Shkodres.
Isa Boletini.

----------


## shkodrane82

Gabim Teknik....!

----------


## shkodrane82

> III sa me ka marr malli per shkodren  
> 
> vazhdo vazhdo se do jete albumi ma i bukur
> 
> ma i bukur se i kuqes biles



Flm do vazhdoj se kam bere gjithe ato neper atdhe.. :perqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Shkodrane, ngordhsha une per bencin qe ke hip ti  :buzeqeshje: 

Florir, ja se shkoj ne Shkoder heres tjeter une dhe te kthej prape ne anen time  :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Ura Dervish Beg. ( Tu shku per ne perash kush sja ka haberin se ku ndodhet)

----------


## shkodrane82

> Shkodrane, ngordhsha une per bencin qe ke hip ti 
> 
> Florir, ja se shkoj ne Shkoder heres tjeter une dhe te kthej prape ne anen time



S'na u ndane Bencat thuj ti, Benz ne Ameriqi..Benz ne Skiperi..papapa.

Kjo foto eshte vec per ty, se e di se je pak si llupse..lol. Apo sjane te mira.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sLimShady

Iiii ca femije i bukur me jete te gjate qofte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Kalaja e marre nga larg....( e fundit per tashi...)

----------


## ChuChu

Marshalla Brandoni mos ta marrin m'sysh....po o Maaaa....nxirre dhe ti cik koken mi  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. na le pa pune, se do ngulem ketu derisa t'i vesh te 500 fotot  :buzeqeshje: 

p.p.s. Sonny e ke cameran?

----------


## shkodrane82

> Marshalla Brandoni mos ta marrin m'sysh....po o Maaaa....nxirre dhe ti cik koken mi
> 
> p.s. na le pa pune, se do ngulem ketu derisa t'i vesh te 500 fotot 
> 
> p.p.s. Sonny e ke cameran?



Jo maj se qes koken te behet ca te behet, s'do e prish temen.. :perqeshje: 

Vazhdo merru ti me pune se kam kaq shume foto per me vu sa sdi nga tja filloj
pak e nga pak cdo dite.... :buzeqeshje: 

Jo e kam Samsung...!

Frape alla Shqiptarshe e mire e mire ishte.

----------


## StormAngel

Si cdo shqiptar dhe ti, kafene e pin me uje.  :ngerdheshje: 

he, mire ke qene? u ktheve n`Ha-Mer-Ik? lol

kalofshi mire, ty e Brandon e (you know what to you know who) and so on. 

nai foto te plazhit, te pakten, nqs nuk nxjerr koken? he, plizzz plizzz

----------


## shkodrane82

Ec mer ti don me pa femrraa me bikini ee...??
S'po e ke ate rrisk se skam mujte me ju ba fotografia femrrave se te vishin 
vellezrit, burrat, baballaret dhe te thonin per ca e do eeee/.....lol :ngerdheshje: 

Ja nje ne Ulqin qe e kisha gati per ta vene, kam dhe ca ne Velipoje, Vlore dhe Durres po do i ve me rradhe....mos shpreso ama se do shikosh femrra.. :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Rruges per Velipoje...

----------


## shkodrane82

Rruga me plepa ne hyrje te Velipojes...

----------


## shkodrane82

Plazhi ne Maj.

----------


## shkodrane82

Serisht Velipoja ne Maj....pothuajse bosh.

----------


## Fiona

He mi, veji icik fotot e durresit ti, se vdiqa une knej. Tu kontrollu temen dite per dite.

----------


## ChuChu

> He mi, veji icik fotot e durresit ti, se vdiqa une knej. Tu kontrollu temen dite per dite.


Tema sot u hap!  :ngerdheshje: 

Du Lonennnnnnnnnnn ne foto....

----------

